# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  давай вернемся в питер, отражение

## basurero

Привет. Я ищу тексты песен "давай вернемся в Питер" и "отражение" группы Русский Размер. Я их нигде не могу найти. 
Кто-нибудь может мне помочь?   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://music.rrazmer.ru/music/OUT/Russk ... ajenie.mp3  *Отражение *  
Здесь улицы дышат напором людей,
Фигуры похожи на капли потока.
Каждый шаг, каждый шаг.
И глаза закрываю - машины везде, 
Я взглядов не вижу за стеклами окон, 
Все спешат, все спешат ..  
И можно везде опоздав безнадежно,
Оставить себе навсегда отраженье тепла. 
Вдоль дорог поток света,
Небо все в огнях где-то..  
И наверно по небу идти тяжело, 
И каждый из нас торопливо проглочен,
Тьмой домов, тьмой аллей. 
Я знаю стекло отражает тепло, 
Но все и спешат в те места между прочим.
Где теплей, где теплей .. 
И можно везде опоздав безнадежно,
Оставить себе навсегда отраженье тепла.  
Вдоль дорог поток света,
Небо всё в огнях где-то.. 
Вдоль дорог поток света, 
Небо всё в огнях где-то.. 
Вдоль дорог поток света, 
Небо всё в огнях где-то..  
(слова Е. Исакевич)   
_____________________________   Давай вернёмся в Питер

----------


## basurero

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Dogboy182

I used to have the words to that song on my computer back home... let me see if i can find them ok?

----------


## Dogboy182

Здраствуй - Талин, краснаярск, казан, уфа, ростов, москва, ??? , Алма-ата, луганск, нью йорк, хановер, франкфурт, магадан, киев, ???  эссен, минск, новосиберск, одесса, волгоград, владивосток, рига! Новый перелёт! 
Мурманск, Чью, магнитогорск, горкий, ???, новгород, берлин, самара, душанбе, баку, хавбароск, тула, хайфа, ???, тверь ???, ???, ???, омск, ???, Совестополь, сочи, томск, и ?????! 
А Мы вернёмся в питер, где летом носят свитер.
Давай вернёмся в питер, дождём за летний питер.
Где ночи, белы(м?) до утра - ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
И под мостами неба! 
В краснаярке было сыро, ????? Пыли пиво
в праге подавали нам ????? ??????.
В томске бабка на вокзале с очень крупными зубами продавала ?????
Русский ?????? 
В Koenigsberge (калининград) и самаре были мы в турецкой баре... А в москве... 
(Давай вернёмся в питер, Давай вернёмся в питер)
В тули нас на ???, На урали ветра дули, Под ??? Отдохнули... 
(Давай вернёмся в питер, Давай вернёмся в питер)
А Мы вернёмся в питер, где летом носят свитер.
Давай вернёмся в питер, дождём за летний питер.
Где ночи, белы(м?) до утра - ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
И под мостами неба! 
ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай
Давай
Давай
Давай
Давай(Питер)
Давай(Питер)
Давай(Питер)
Давай(Питер)
Давай(Питер)
ДАВАЙ
ДАВАЙ
ДАВАЙ
ДАВАЙ  ::   ::   ::   ::   
(Давай вернёмся в питер, Давай вернёмся в питер)
А Мы вернёмся в питер, где летом носят свитер.
Давай вернёмся в питер, дождём за летний питер.
Где ночи, белы(м?) до утра - ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
И под мостами неба!  
Сouldnt find the lyrics... So i just listened to the song. Plz correct any spelling errors, ESPECIALLY, that of the cities!!! 
Sorry i couldnt understand everything... hope it helps

----------


## Dogboy182

Ive uploaded the song to the interweb... 
So a native russian can take a look, and fill in my blanks...  http://download.yousendit.com/3CEFC78560AA42CD 
Also, i have a question about - "Где ночи, белы(м?) до утра" 
I guess it should be белые, but my ears hear an M for some reason, which makes no sense, because its neither masculine, nor singular. Whats the ending on Белый here? 
***Edit*** I see that lampada already posted a link to it above =) Well you can listen there, and then if you like it just download from mine ***

----------


## kt_81

> Здравствуй, Таллин, Красноярск, Казань, Уфа, Ростов, Москва,
> Петрозаводск, Алма-Aта, Луганск, Нью-Йорк, Ганновер, Франкфурт,
> Магадан, Челябинск, Эссен, Минск, Новосибирск, Одесса, 
> Волгоград, Владивосток, Рига! Новый перелёт!  
> Мурманск, Чур, Магнитогорск, Горький, ??? и Орск, 
> Новгород, Берлин, Самара, Душанбе, Баку, Хабаровск, 
> Тула, Хайфа, Чебаксары, Тверь, Ульяновск, Качканары, 
> Омск, Полтава, Севастополь, Сочи, Томск и Симферополь!  
> А мы вернёмся в Питер, где летом носят свитер.
> ...

----------


## basurero

Молоцы! Спасибо   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Awesome. Is that french? Lol no wonder i didnt know what eau du visage is. 
And, why is it ночи белым до утра?

----------


## translationsnmru

После Мурманска - всё-таки Чу, а не Чур. Город такой есть в Казахстане. После Горького мне слышится "Бугурьма", но такого города нет. Я думаю, имелась в виду Бугульма.

----------


## Lampada

Dogboy182: 
Здравствуй, Таллин, Красноярск, Казань, Уфа, Ростов, Москва, 
Ретрозаводск , Алма-Ата, Луганск, Нью Йорк, Гановер, Франкфурт, Магадан, Челябинск, Эссэн, Минск, Новосибирск, Одесса, Волгоград, Владивосток, Рига! Новый перелёт! 
Мурманск, Чуйск, Магнитогорск, Горький, Богульма, Орск, Новгород, Берлин, Самара, Душанбе, Баку, Хабаровск, Тула, Харьков, Чебоксары, Тверь, Ульяновск, Качканары, Омск, Полтава, Севастополь, Сочи, Томск и Симферополь! 
А мы вернёмся в Питер, где летом носят свитер.
Давай вернёмся в Питер, дождём залитый Питер.
Где ночи белы до утра - ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
И под мостами Нева! 
В Красноярке было сыро, в Жигулёвске пили пиво,
в Праге подавали нам ????? гуляш.
В Томске бабка на вокзале с очень крупными зубами продавала СД-РОМы с русским ?????? 
В Кенигсберге (Калининград) и Самаре были мы в турецкой бане... А в Москве... 
Давай вернёмся в Питер, давай вернёмся в Питер
В Туле нас слегка надули, на Урале ветры дули, под Ижевском отдохнули... 
Давай вернёмся в Питер, давай вернёмся в Питер
А мы вернёмся в Питер, где летом носят свитер.
Давай вернёмся в Питер, дождём залитый Питер.
Где ночи белы до утра - ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
И под мостами Нева! 
ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай вернёмся (Питер)
давай уедем
Давай
Давай
Давай
Давай
Давай (Питер)
Давай (Питер)
Давай (Питер)
Давай (Питер)
Давай (Питер)
ДАВАЙ
ДАВАЙ
ДАВАЙ
ДАВАЙ  ::   ::   ::   ::   
(Давай вернёмся в Питер, давай вернёмся в Питер)
А мы вернёмся в питер, где летом носят свитер.
Давай вернёмся в Питер, дождём залитый Питер.
Где ночи белы до утра - ПИТЕР ПИТЕР ПИТЕР
И под мостами Нева! 
___________________________________- 
В Питере, потому что север, бывают белые ночи, когда светло до утра.
Мне слышится не _Питер, а ветер, ветер, ветер_

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> В Красноярке было сыро, в Жигулёвске пили пиво,
> в Праге подавали нам известный гуляш.
> В Томске бабка на вокзале с очень крупными зубами продавала сд-ромы с русским будевейзаж(?)

----------


## Оля

> Молодцы! Спасибо

----------


## kt_81

> Awesome. Is that french? Lol no wonder i didnt know what eau du visage is.

 My French is VERY limited, but that's exactly what I hear. It still makes absolutely no sense, though. But that line definitively goes "russian CD-ROMs containing..". I don't know a software with such or a similar name. Maybe a music group? 
------------------------------------
Город Чур тоже есть, в Швейцарии. 
Вот какой имено гуляш, не понятно. Сначала думал, что "магазинский", потом, что по названию из чешского города Плезнь, или как он там на русском будет (короче, откуда пиво Pilsener). Но это всё не то. "Известный" по моему тоже не подходит.

----------


## Dogboy182

i think it might be "goolash", its eastern europian, i think hungarian. its a soup, we have it in america for some reason... its pretty good. 
oh and i found out why its ночи белым, by myself thanks very much...  ::

----------


## kt_81

Sure, it's about Goulash, but there is word before it. I think it's an adjective derived from a name, possibly that of a city/area.

----------


## Dogboy182

ah yes goulash!

----------


## Wowik

Пизанский гуляш - эвфемизм "пизд@тый гуляш"  слова тут

----------


## Lampada

> Пизанский гуляш - эвфемизм "пизд@тый гуляш"  слова тут

 Глянь! Интересно, почему не гуглилось? 
Давай вернёмся в Питер 
Здравствуй, Таллинн, Красноярск,
Казань, Уфа, Ростов, Москва,
Петрозаводск, Алма-Ата,
Луганск, Нью-Йорк, Ганновер, Франкфурт
Магадан, Челябинск, Эссен,
Минск, Новосибирск, Одесса,
Волгоград, Владивосток,
Рига, новый перелёт
Мурманск, Чуйск, Магнитогорск,
Горький, Богульма и Орск,
Новгород, Берлин, Самара,
Душанбе, Баку, Хабаровск,
Тула, Харьков, Чебоксары,
Тверь, Ульяновск, Качканары
Омск, Полтава, Севастополь,
Сочи, Томск и Симферополь 
А мы вернёмся в Питер,
Где летом носят свитер
Давай вернёмся в Питер,
Дождём залитый Питер,
Где ночи белы до утра
(Питер Питер Питер)
И под мостами Нева 
В Красноярске было сыро,
В Жигулёвске пили пиво,
В Праге подавали нам (нам)
Пизанский гуляш
В Томске бабка на вокзале
С очень крупными зубами
Продавала CD-ROM'ы
С русским body-visage
В Кёнигсберге и в Самаре
Были мы в турецкой бане, 
А в Москве... (Давай вернёмся в Питер,
Давай вернёмся в Питер)
В Туле нас слегка надули,
На Урале ветры дули, 
Под Ижевском отдохнули 
А мы вернёмся в Питер,
Где летом носят свитер
Давай вернёмся в Питер,
Дождём залитый Питер,
Где ночи белы до утра
(Питер Питер Питер)
И под мостами Нева 
Давай вернёмся (Питер!)
Давай уедем (Питер!) ....
Давай! (Питер!) Давай! (Питер!) ...
Давай давай давай давай ... 
А мы вернёмся в Питер,
Где летом носят свитер
Давай вернёмся в Питер,
Дождём залитый Питер,
Где ночи белы до утра
(Питер Питер Питер)
И под мостами Нева 
А мы вернёмся в Питер,
Где летом носят свитер
Давай вернёмся в Питер,
Дождём залитый Питер,
Где ночи белы до утра
(Питер Питер Питер)
И под мостами Нева

----------


## Dogboy182

thats def the best RR forum ive ever seen in my life! awesome!

----------


## Wowik

> Глянь! Интересно, почему не гуглилось?

 Ну не с первого раза. Я вот со второго раза нагуглил
Хм, или _нагугловал_?

----------


## kt_81

body-visage?

----------


## Wowik

> body-visage?

 It is a "body art". I think. Or even tatoo possible

----------


## kt_81

Хмм, отдельно я бы еще представил себе. Но на СиДи-РОМах?  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Хмм, отдельно я бы еще представил себе. Но на СиДи-РОМах?

 я думаю, что это просто так поэтично назвали порнуху

----------

